# Wallpaper

## b10m

Visto che i wallpaper per gentoo sono abbastanza frammentati sui vari siti, che ne dite se postiamo i link a quelli che conosciamo? io ne ho visti di bellissimi come screenshot sui vostri desktop ma non sono riuscito a trovarli online!  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Io di solito vado a prenderli sui siti "classici", tipo themedepot.org, deskmod.com (davvero molto valido, solo che ora chiuso), freshmeat e compagnia e me li modifico come voglio con gimp (soltamente adattandoli alla distro, guindi aggiungendo la g di gento e cosette simili, e ai miei colori preferiti, cioè toni scuri e toni di grigio  :Very Happy: ).

Ma tu cosa vorresti fare che non ho ben capito, creare un elenco di link ai siti del genere o un database di wallpaper?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sotto il sito ufficiale ci sono questi.

Questi invece sono altri link che ho trovato:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/1310301

http://www.bzsparks.com/downloads/gentoo.jpg

http://www.fidnet.com/~tneidt/Gentoo_Linux.html

----------

## b10m

Per ora sicuramente non un db di wallpaper perche' penso che nessuno di noi abbia tempo, pero' quando ne troviamo di carini potremmo mettere qui un link. Uno oggi e uno domani... anche perche' ci troveremmo con una collezione (anche se solo linkata) che sul web non ho trovato

----------

## b10m

Ok... mi sembrate timidi.

Eccone alcuni:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6060

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=4969

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=4321

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=3605

----------

## _Echelon_

ma ke spettacolo sti sfondi !!!! Mado !  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

ok gli sfondi di gentoo sono belli ma io ho di meglio ... datemi un paio d'ore =)

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> ok gli sfondi di gentoo sono belli ma io ho di meglio ... datemi un paio d'ore =)

 

Guarda che la foto della tua ragazza l'abbiamo già...  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   ok gli sfondi di gentoo sono belli ma io ho di meglio ... datemi un paio d'ore =) 
> 
> Guarda che la foto della tua ragazza l'abbiamo già...   

 

http://koma.altervista.org/browse/dir.php3

e della tua abbiamo un reportage   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Echelon_

spettacolo.. ! anche se alcune so tremende... (ke skifo l'incidente !!!)

----------

## koma

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> spettacolo.. ! anche se alcune so tremende... (ke skifo l'incidente !!!)

 

Non toccare il mio pranzo =) slurp le ossa macinate le adoro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Riesumo questo post perche' navigando un po' sul forum francese ho trovato qusti

http://www.deviantart.com/view/10696117/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/3333415/

http://pstudios.ath.cx/backdrops/think-for-self.jpg

http://pstudios.ath.cx/backdrops/think-for-self-light.jpg

----------

## kaosone

e il mio gentoo-pink dove lo mettete?  :Very Happy: 

http://fedekaos.interfree.it/gentoo-pink.png

----------

## Panda

Eccovi la mia selezione di wallpapers (penso che pero' non ci siano risoluzioni piu' grandi di 1024x768): http://www.orson.it/~panda/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=sfondi

Per i bassisti: lo sfondo con la mano slappante e' preso direttamente dal DVD dei Primus, video di My Name Is Mud... e quella e' la mano del mitico Les Claypool... per i fanatici come me ho fatto anche un tema per il bootsplash che potete scaricare qua:http://www.orson.it/~panda/projects/slap.tar.bz2. Occhio che la risoluzione e' solo 1024x768.

----------

## akiross

Ecco quelli che ho fatto, 2 molto carini  :Wink:  (ve li linko)

piu' quelli che ho trovato, e magari non centrano niente con linux.

http://akiross.hopto.org/img/wallpapers/

quei due che vi dicevo sono

http://akiross.hopto.org/img/wallpapers/gentoo_power.png

http://akiross.hopto.org/img/wallpapers/linux-world.png

i miei li faccio tutti a 1280x1024, gli altri non so, visto che li ho trovati in giro...

Appena avro' altra voglia faro' qualche wallpaper con i miei disegni, ergo stay tuned!

Grazie grazie, faccio altra pubblicita' al mio sito, ma in fondo che posso farci se e' proprio figo?   :Cool: 

Ciauz!

EDIT:Bhe, adesso sto uppando... lycos va leeento

ah ciao b10m, e' un po' che non ti si vedeva  :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i bassisti: lo sfondo con la mano slappante e' preso direttamente dal DVD dei Primus, video di My Name Is Mud... e quella e' la mano del mitico Les Claypool... 

 

[OT] grande!

 :Cool: 

[/ot]

----------

## HexDEF6

Questo lo conoscete tutti vero????????????

x11-themes/gentoo-artwork

poi andate a vedere in /usr/share/pixmap/gentoo/

Ciao!

----------

## Giangi

Che ne pensate di questo .... a me sembra molto accattivante.  :Cool: 

https://www.rootshell.be/~giangi/Gentoo.png

----------

## akiross

Figo, fatto te? Piccolo pero'.... se non arriva a 1280 non lo mettero' mai su  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Giangi wrote:*   

> Che ne pensate di questo .... a me sembra molto accattivante. 
> 
> https://www.rootshell.be/~giangi/Gentoo.png

 

Quei riflessi bianchi, o luci, o righe, o quello che sono che partono dalla G di gentoo lo rovinano, altrimenti sarebbe il piu bello sfondo che ho visto fino ad ora per gentooo.

L'hai fatto te? puoi modificarlo?

----------

## =DvD=

Per xfce4, con trasparenza...

Questo è molto minimalista, al posto del loghetto di xfce c'è quello di gentoo, in viola e un po' trasparente

www.ingennieri.it/dvd/sfondi/gentoo-stripes-violet.png

----------

## neryo

Questi non sono male:

http://www.ibiblio.org/web-gentoo/images/backgrounds/gentoo-box-1024x768.png

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/wallpaper/gentoo-emergence-1400x1050.jpg

http://www.zopen.it/peach/gallery/albums/album15/peach_gentoo_wallpaper_4_1280x1024.sized.png

http://www.zopen.it/peach/gallery/albums/album14/peach_gentoo_wallpaper_1_1280x1024.sized.jpg

http://usr.gentoo.or.kr/albums/image/gentoo_tux_1280_dv.png

http://www.gentoo.it/gentoo+arts/Sfondi/6060-Gentoo-LiquidEssence-v1.jpg

Hola neryo

----------

## federico

 *koma wrote:*   

> ok gli sfondi di gentoo sono belli ma io ho di meglio ... datemi un paio d'ore =)

 

Certe cose per decenza potevi evitarle, tipo il case della vale :p

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Questi non sono male:

 

Grande Peach

----------

## assente

Questo è il mio sfondo linuxista [img:2fa4ef5ff3]http://assente.altervista.org/images/thumbs/thumb_533edd0462dd037ba59158f1bd66d06b-74.png[/img:2fa4ef5ff3]

è ironico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

Questo è già diventato il mio wallpaper fisso =)

http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/17701-Linux.jpg

----------

## lavish

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Questo è già diventato il mio wallpaper fisso =)
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/17701-Linux.jpg

 

lol.... ma questo e' un pinguino nerd! uhauhauah

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/17701-Linux.jpg

 

Bellissimo peccato che e' un po' chiaro

----------

## molesto

ma un emerge gentoo-artwork no, eh ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

E se io per caso avessi voglia di cambiare automaticamente wallpaper ad ogni startx con xfce4???? è fattibile???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> E se io per caso avessi voglia di cambiare automaticamente wallpaper ad ogni startx con xfce4???? è fattibile???

 

Tutto e' fattibile con uno scriptino. Se mi dici in che file setta il wallpaper e come e' la linea posso provare a farlo

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   E se io per caso avessi voglia di cambiare automaticamente wallpaper ad ogni startx con xfce4???? è fattibile??? 
> 
> Tutto e' fattibile con uno scriptino. Se mi dici in che file setta il wallpaper e come e' la linea posso provare a farlo

 

Grazie Fedeli....

il problema è che io l'ho fatto da gui....ma tu, se hai un attimo e senza impegno, scrivilo script che intanto cerco il file.....

sarebbe una ficata unica fare ciò....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> il problema è che io l'ho fatto da gui....ma tu, se hai un attimo e senza impegno, scrivilo script che intanto cerco il file.....

 

Io lo scrivo anche ma prima ho bisogno quello che ti ho chiesto

----------

## Sasdo

Ripesco questo thread per postarvi una mia creazione, la potete trovare a:

http://utenti.lycos.it/sasdoware/images/artworks/gentoo-dark.png

Ciaoo!!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php

 :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

Non potevo non postarla!!!!

http://i.cmpnet.com/nc/linux/wallpaper/1440-1088.jpg

mouser  :Wink: 

già che ci sono aggiungo:

http://www.linuxhotbox.com/fun/linux-wallpaper.5.htm

http://www.kuznetsov.uklinux.net/gallery-distro-gentoo-monolith.php

ed, a rischio di sembrare un porco....

http://www.linuxhotbox.com/fun/linux-wallpaper.28.htm

http://www.linuxhotbox.com/fun/linux-wallpaper.51.htm

----------

## egolf

http://wallpapers.neo5k.de/content/gentoo.shtml

----------

## PboY

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Ripesco questo thread per postarvi una mia creazione, la potete trovare a:
> 
> http://utenti.lycos.it/sasdoware/images/artworks/gentoo-dark.png
> 
> Ciaoo!!

 

bello!!! mi ci voleva proprio ... è il colore del mio tema di fluxbox !!!

----------

## lopio

 *PboY wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   Ripesco questo thread per postarvi una mia creazione, la potete trovare a:
> 
> http://utenti.lycos.it/sasdoware/images/artworks/gentoo-dark.png
> 
> Ciaoo!! 
> ...

 

anche per me ...grazie Sasdo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: Last edited by lopio on Thu Feb 17, 2005 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mc619

Peccato che in 1900x1200 ce ne siano davvero pochi......

----------

## Sasdo

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *PboY wrote:*    *Sasdo wrote:*   Ripesco questo thread per postarvi una mia creazione, la potete trovare a:
> 
> http://utenti.lycos.it/sasdoware/images/artworks/gentoo-dark.png
> 
> Ciaoo!! 
> ...

 

Uhuhuuhh.... grazie grazie... =)

se lo volete a risoluzioni più alte basta chiedere (me che già si sta gasando un sacco =)

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Guardate un pò ...... e che ne pensate ?

http://www.rootshell.be/~giangi/

----------

## Sasdo

il primo ricordo che lo avevi già postato... il secondo è molto bello!

----------

## luna80

oggi ho trovato questo, mi sembrava che valesse la pena di aggiungerlo a questo 3d.

ciao

(preso da qui)

----------

## Sasdo

ecco qua un altro wallpaper (che in effetti io uso come splash screen silent) fatto da migo, ispirato dal vaio di un mio amico =)

gentoo-vaio

----------

